# Saltwater Newbie & Big Guy questions



## yerbyray (May 18, 2010)

I have tried the search function but failed to find an all-inclusive existing thread on my topic so I thought that I would try a new one. Please pardon any redundancy.

I may be getting a chance to relocate to the Morehead City/Newport area due to a career change and would love to try my hand at kayak fishing. I currently have two sit in boats, one is a 10’ creek style boat and the other is a 12’ river style boat. I do have experience in them from light white water to lake fishing.

I would like some input on what two or three kayaks I ought to start my search for. I do want to try some out but here in western NC there isn’t too many demo days where sit on tops are common.

First question....Why are SOT preferred to Sit in models for saltwater?

I know you need to know a little about my plans and me to help narrow down my search.....
About me…..fat guy(over 250# and 6’2”) but athletic so I want a stable load carrying kayak. I do plan on using it to do some kayak camping as well as fishing and just playing in the water. So what I want needs to be stable, can carry a sizeable load.

Where….I would like a craft that would be suitable for the sounds, bays, rivers and ICW. I can’t see me wanting to go out in the surf but I would wager that the sounds and bays can be rather rough.

Money….I’d like to find a used boat and spend less than 900 or so.

Desires….I do like a comfortable seat with good back support. One that has less resistance and will turn fairly easy. I guess that goes back to the creek days as I prefer being able to pick and poke my way down a river where you had just inches of clearance and only one shot to get it right or you were in a mess.

Also what would I need as I transition from western rivers/lakes to the blue water? Beefed up life jackets? Two-way radio? GPS?

I would like to take my 4 year old daughter with me on just fun outings, she will be life jacketed and sitting on a throw cushion as well between my legs. Is that ok?

Any advice will be appreciated.


----------



## FishyFingers (Oct 30, 2010)

Man, with your price range, you can buy some nice boats, even new ones. 

I have an OK Trident 13 and I love it. It's very stable and I can stand in it easily. I've made an overnight trip I'm it as well as fished the ocean bay and rivers. I think it's a great all around kayak and you can pick up a demo or used one for around $700. I know some guys have the WS Ride 13 and they love it. It's wide and stable as well, but because it's so wide, it's a little slower boat. Same thing with the OK Big Game, wide, very stable but slow. I had one of them as well, good kayak other than slow. Also the Native Manta Ray has really good reviews. I hear the stock seat in the newer ones are great from the factory. Same with the new WS.

To answer your question about the SOT, the biggest thing is they self bail. Also, the yaks built for fishing allow you to stow your rods and gear below in the event you have a surf launch. 

It will be very hard to paddle with your daughter sitting with you. I'd say that's a bad idea. Your PFD should not have to be "beefed" up, if you have the right one, it will float you no matter what body of water you're in. A VHF is a good idea along with a whistle.


----------



## spydermn (Apr 26, 2009)

Well I was all over this one until I saw your price range, I am 6'1 240#. Just tested (and purchased) a Hobie Revo 13 and outback (did not buy but liked also).


----------



## draggsxr1000 (Jun 27, 2011)

Hey yerby the kayak store on 127 in hky will let you demo. Whenever u want. Kust stopped by yesterday. Its beside the hobby lobby.


----------



## yerbyray (May 18, 2010)

Thanks for the info and yeah I knew about them but I sort of wanted to see what I ought to look at before I go and drag boats to the water. I have an idea what I ought to go and see now.


----------



## Aaron T (May 9, 2000)

I would second the OK 13. I have an older model. It has plenty of storage, a large open bay behind the seat and a pretty large hatch in the front. I have not tried to camp in it but have canoe/camped before and cold bring the same stuff in the OK as I did in the canoe. as far as your pfd, if it works for your size, it will actually be better in the salt. You float better in saltwater than fresh. there is room in front of you for a person but no seat in the OK.


----------

